# Best blue buffalo food?



## Joe17 (Jun 19, 2011)

The only food that I saw on the list in the sticky that I would be able to purchase locally is the blue buffalo cat food. They upgraded their food and have a wider range of cat food it seems. I narrowed down the food to these four options. I have never owned a hedgehog and just by reading posts here I have picked the top 4 foods from blue that I thought were good. If you click the link and scroll down, there is an exact food analysis. Let me know which one you thinks the best! 
http://www.bluebuffalo.com/cat-food/basics-turkey

http://www.bluebuffalo.com/cat-food/wil ... ht-control

http://www.bluebuffalo.com/cat-food/longevity-mature

http://www.bluebuffalo.com/cat-food/bc- ... ng-chicken


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think the Basics Turkey and the Healthy Aging foods would do well together. One has turkey, one has chicken, one has a bit lower fat while the other has a bit higher, and they both have good protein levels. The Blue Wilderness food has protein that's a tad higher, though not as high as some foods. And the Longevity for Mature Cats one does look good, but fish-based foods tend to result in very stinky poops.


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

Personally I use Blue Buffalo Weight Control Chicken and Rice. I wouldnt use the wilderness one as the protein level is too high and can cause problems. Im also not sure about the last too however so I would wait for someone else. 

http://www.bluebuffalo.com/cat-food/bc- ... ol-chicken


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I use buffalo indoor health. Its fat content is a little higher (15%) but Quinn is a runner. However, she will not eat the lifesource bits. But so far so good!


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Basil won't eat the lifesource bits either. I like the Weight Control Chicken variety because the kibble size seems to be good for our hedgie's little mouths. (And Basil just gobbles it up.)


----------

